# Automating bsdinstall



## Max_nl (Oct 9, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone had an example on automating bsdinstall.
The wiki mentions scriptability, but doesn't provide any tutorial.

E.g. the common case would be: auto-install FreeBSD on the first disk using the default partition layout, trying all network cards until it found one that is able to get a DHCP lease.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2011)

The scripts bsdinstall uses to install 9.0 are here: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/usr.sbin/bsdinstall/scripts/


----------

